
Micro Men - Comedy Drama about Sinclair vs Acorn - pclark
http://www.bbc.co.uk/tv/comingup/micromen/
======
zandorg
Wow, this sounds great - the Pirates of Silicon Valley for the UK.

------
Luyt
"Not available in your area"

